# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS >  symbian

## mehrzad007

شاید سوال من خیلی ربطی به برنامه نویسی نداشته باشه اما جای بهتری پیدا نکردم کجامی تونم یه نسخه از سیمبیان پیدا کنم و چه جوری اونو روی موبایل نصب کنم؟

----------


## MM_Mofidi

?????
معمولا اگر گوشی شما این قابلیت را داشته باشد symbian روش نصبه
برای تست app. از شبیه ساز ها استفاده میشه.

----------


## mehrzad007

جناب مفیدی 
با عرض ارادت 
نگاه کنید من نمیخوام اپ ها رو اجرا کنم . من فقط می خوام یه نسخه سیمبیان سازگار با گوشی ام پیدا کنم و سیستم عامل اونو عوض کنم . همین ! باید چکار کنم؟ گوشی من 6600 و 9500 هست نه توی سایت نوکیا و نه جای دیگه اثری از دانلود اون پیدا نکردم

----------


## sir.w0lf

mehrzad007 jan hamintori nist ke beshini harchi khasti nasb koni harja ke khasti!!!
avalan bayad goooshit sazgari dashte bashe ba symbian
pardazandehash, Assembly sh va ...
darzemn, 6600 khodesh zatan OS esh Symbian 2nd Edition e
age bekhay epdate koni, bayad bebari be nomayandegie nokia bedi ye dastgah darand ke ba oon firmware ro avaz mikonand!
ke man too iran nadidam, vali in dastgah o be nomayandegia midand fagat!

bara list e goshiahayi ke Symbian darand, ye sar be inja bezan: http://symbian.com

----------


## mehrzad007

منم نگفتم میخوام همینجوری نصب کنم . اول دستام و می شورم بعد می نصبم.
عزیز جان همه اینا رو می دونم . اما میخوام بدونم کجا میتونم یه نسخه سازگار با گوشی ام ÷یدا کنم و به چه روشی بدون اون دستگاه نصبش کنم؟

----------


## sir.w0lf

chareye digei nadari :P
man az nazdik nadidam, vali amalkardesh update e reciever o didi dige ! yechizayi too oon mayehast !

----------


## Farhad.B.S

نسخه سازگار با گوشیت روش نصبه و در صورتی هم که گوشیت از Symbian پشتیبانی نکنه به هیچ وجه نمیتونی این سیستم عامل رو روش نصب کنی.
دستگاهی هم که بهش اشاره شد تنها برای آپگریید firmware دستگاه به کار میره و با آپگرید firmware نسخه Symbian ارتقا پیدا نمیکنه.

در صورتی که بخوای سیستم عامل پیش فرض گوشیت رو re-install کنی میتونی اون رو طبق دستورالعمل موجود در دفترچه راهنما فرمت کنی.

----------


## mehrzad007

فرهاد جان دستت درد نکنه . من فقط همینو میخوام بدونم

----------

